# Veteran Recommendations



## TyChi (24/11/14)

Hi Vets, so my dilemma is i want to upgrade to a Nautilus Mini with a decent battery, i have my mind on the iTaste CLK 1280 VV, i was recommended the iStick but not really liking the look of it, i know its top notch! so my other options are at the moment Aspire CF VV / Vamo V5 / iMode 15 or Vision Spinner 2? any help or advice will be greatly appreciated! thank you for your time


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

Itaste clk1280 is a decent battery only thing is the istick will run the mAN much more efficiently

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

I would put my money on the istick and through in the bending adapter as well on the order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/14)

Any one of those will do. Vamo takes loose batteries so you need a charger and batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TyChi (24/11/14)

Cool Thanks for the feedback. Seems iStick then


----------



## gman211991 (24/11/14)

Istick I've had most of the other high end devices but non as convenient and reliable as this little beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad (25/11/14)

Im no vet bud but I ended up getting a Heatvape invader. Decided on this mod as it takes 2 loose 1650 bats has onboard charger and has decent verialbe Voltage / wattage maxing out at 30w. Its not a super model in the looks department but for. Guy like me who has huge hands its super comfy and the battery life is amazing!

I have heard great things about the mods that you have listed. Was super happy with my vision 2 aswel. Still use it quite often. If it were me personally id have a second look at the Vamo and Istick


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

f.virtue said:


> The istick is good but I have switched to the estick.because I get a better consistent draw and the 1100 MAH batteries seem to hold the charge longer. The Heatvape invader is also a very good product.



Whats the difference between the iStick and the eStick @f.virtue ?
I havent heard of the eStick before.


----------



## Dubz (26/11/14)

@Silver it's seems he's referring to the eGrip


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Dubz said:


> @Silver it's seems he's referring to the eGrip



Thanks @Dubz, lets see what @f.virtue says

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (26/11/14)

I'm biased as my vision spinner crapped out after 2 weeks.


----------



## Mario (26/11/14)

@TyChi 
Im no Vet, but have a look at the ZNA & Aspire Atlantis @Vapeclub


----------



## Aydhin (26/11/14)

I have a clk1280 and love the device a lot. I use a aerotank mega on it and its super consiatent. Bt i admit i have ordered a cana dna30 because in time this device will not be sufficient anymore. Just my 5cents


----------



## TyChi (28/11/14)

Thanks Guys for all your input, i have decided to get the iStick and Nautilus mini, so i will definitely report back and let you guys know how it goes, excited to get it  Thank you again for all the advise

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ET (28/11/14)

and we are looking forward to pics and your feedback of the new goodies


----------



## TyChi (28/11/14)

Dam Straight, will post as soon as i get them ... wooot cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TyChi (2/12/14)

Hi All, so i eventually got my upgrade, wow am i impressed !! thanks for all those who recommended this, it tastes so awesome, im struggling with the voltage thing, not sure what i should set it too? anyways here are some pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TyChi (2/12/14)

Herewith Pics

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Aydhin (2/12/14)

Looks lovely!!


----------



## rogue zombie (2/12/14)

TyChi said:


> im struggling with the voltage thing, not sure what i should set it too? anyways here are some pics



I wouldn't bother with the voltage, watts are easier gauge. Then the volts will adjust anyway, in accordance with the watts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (2/12/14)

The iStick a mean little beast. I'm glad you like it. I would also suggest using the wattage option instead of voltage. To start off with I would suggest a wattage between 9 and 12 watts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (2/12/14)

Silver said:


> Whats the difference between the iStick and the eStick @f.virtue ?
> I havent heard of the eStick before.



Almost thought you meant this .. http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Alibaba-express-new-product-for-2015_60108096467.html


----------



## free3dom (2/12/14)

TyChi said:


> Hi All, so i eventually got my upgrade, wow am i impressed !! thanks for all those who recommended this, it tastes so awesome, im struggling with the voltage thing, not sure what i should set it too? anyways here are some pics



Agreed with all the other posters...stick to Watts. Press the fire button 3 times quickly to switch between voltage and wattage. Then start with low watt (~8W) and increase to taste. And enjoy


----------



## TyChi (2/12/14)

Ok cool thank you, so the lower the watts the less the taste ? also what about the air holes? whats the best one? and what exactly are they there for, i know to suck in more air but what does that help with? more vapor ? sorry for being so noob! i really thank you all for taking the time to help me here


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

TyChi said:


> Ok cool thank you, so the lower the watts the less the taste ? also what about the air holes? whats the best one? and what exactly are they there for, i know to suck in more air but what does that help with? more vapor ? sorry for being so noob! i really thank you all for taking the time to help me here


Choose the air hole which give the best vape and draw for your taste. As the tank empties, this might change. Experiment some.
The higher the watts the hotter the vape, the faster vapour is produced - again, start low and go up until you find your sweet spot. This might differ from juice to juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TyChi (2/12/14)

Thank you Sir, i got the eCiggies Wild Range Caramel Mocha


----------



## free3dom (2/12/14)

TyChi said:


> Ok cool thank you, so the lower the watts the less the taste ? also what about the air holes? whats the best one? and what exactly are they there for, i know to suck in more air but what does that help with? more vapor ? sorry for being so noob! i really thank you all for taking the time to help me here



Air holes affect the amount of vapor (to some degree), as well as making lung hits (drawing the vapor directly into your lungs, not into your mouth) easier. It also does cool down the vape somewhat because you are drawing in more outside air along with the heated vapor. As @Andre said...experiment experiment experiment...find what works for you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/14)

TyChi said:


> Ok cool thank you, so the lower the watts the less the taste ? also what about the air holes? whats the best one? and what exactly are they there for, i know to suck in more air but what does that help with? more vapor ? sorry for being so noob! i really thank you all for taking the time to help me here


There is no perfect power level, start at the bottom and work up over time to find what works best for you. You'll find that different juices taste different at different power levels too. Play with it and see what feels good to you, each person's pallet is different too. Just be carefull not to go too high at first, once the BVC coil burns there is no recovering it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TyChi (2/12/14)

Thank you for that tip @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (2/12/14)

http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp , play with the settings , at the BVC coil resistance of 1.6 sweet spot is around 8W if you work it back 

I personally like a coool vape so 8-8.5W is fine for me , no cloud blowing but nice flavour and cool exhale ...

Like all the vets say experiment (but yes don't go over 15W in the beginning I did that and well oops). Also at the lower wattages your coil lasts way longer , on week 3 on my first BVC coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

